# Interesting article.



## goldsilverpro (Jan 3, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/02/us/02nevada.html?no_interstitial

If I weren't so damned old, I would be there. Interesting possibilities.


----------



## Oz (Jan 3, 2009)

I could think of worse places. 50 miles to the nearest WalMart is a good start!


----------

